# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  are the BEE cracks starting to show?

## duncan drennan

It seems the internal debate is hotting up around the growth vs. BEE issues...something the delay of the final codes seems to be centred around.




> It would seem the cracks of the disagreements in government stem from deep-seated ideological positions. The old debate about what should come first between growth and BEE is back and the debate seems to be raging within and between key ANC government centres.
> _________________
> 
> In certain circles, the BEE-first approach is seen as an obstacle to government's ambitious infrastructure development programme. This view was best captured in a recent speech by public enterprises minister Alec Erwin when he referred to BEE as a luxury that should not hinder the state's capital expenditure plan. Government has budgeted more than R400bn on its infrastructure programme over the next five years to boost growth.
> 
> Erwin was quoted as saying: "Everything is a race at the moment... Yes, we must ensure there is BEE and women's empowerment, but none of these can delay the roll-out of these projects. We cannot afford that luxury. It is pointless having a BEE economy that is growing at 1%. We have to hit the growth rate."
> 
> Full article on the Financial Mail


In the article they mention rumours that the exemption limit may be raised to R25m. At the moment I'm holding thumbs for the growth side of the argument, and I _think_ that the 2010 world cup is playing a big role in this.

----------


## Dave A

Interesting that BEE priorities are even remotely acknowledged in the corridors of power as harmful to national growth.

----------


## Yvonne

Besides the concern and fear of the outcome of B.E.E. I am experiencing extreme stress waiting for the final publication of the Codes. 

Surely S.M.E.'s have some right to a deadline? 

I believe it is having an adverse affect on our business, as we are constantly receiving requests for our B.E.E. score or policy: which we presently "stall", claiming we are waiting for the final publication of the codes.
The end result could be our being labelled as "unwilling and uncoperative" with some of our major clients.

The company operates in very small niche market - and is possibly a perfect "case study" for experiencing difficulty with compliance with the B.E.E. codes.

The present indication is that the majority of our clients will require B.E.E. compliance in order to score sufficiently for their own compliance, hence the constant requests for information.

This is "Death" row stuff for the financial viability of our company,and waiting for news of a possible pardon! 
Praying really hard that the turnover limit is increased dramatically - the hints and rumours are just make the waiting harder!
The very first thing I look for on the forum is B.E.E. news!

Yvonne Symons

----------


## Dave A

Yvonne, I feel your pain and you are far from alone.

If only companies would band together to press government on this issue. At the moment everything is so haphazard and folks in the danger zone are getting squeezed.  :Frown:

----------

